# DancinG @ Soho's!!! PIC HEAVY!!



## *MaC WhoRe* (Mar 17, 2006)

So My Gals literally begged me to go out dancing (because i don't go anymore due to my hubby) I consulted w/ my hubby and he even wanted to tag along. We had a great time @ The SoHo Lounge in the Design District.....

Hope you Like the FOTN







w/ flash





Natural Light










THE OUTFIT..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The face that everyone makes on specktra LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



KiSSieS





HoLLA


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 17, 2006)

No more posting FOTDs tonight, you're making me super jealous! lol... I love the outfit, it's really cute. No need to comment on the make-up, you, I and everyone else know it looks awsome


----------



## rcastel10 (Mar 17, 2006)

You look so pretty! Do you mind posting what you used? The look is amazing!


----------



## MACMuse (Mar 17, 2006)

that is sooooo effin' pretty, good work!


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 17, 2006)

Please do tell what you used!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 17, 2006)

Very pretty.  Great colors on you.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 17, 2006)

love the make up AND the outfit!must match right!


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 17, 2006)

i have a weird thing for eyebrows, like i think thats the first thing i notice on someone and i love your eyebrows!!


----------



## KJam (Mar 17, 2006)

lovely


----------



## star1692 (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow girl your make up always totally ROCKS!!  And I agree with the eyebrows there soo pretty and perfectly shaped!  Jealous!!!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm interested to know what colors you used...beautiful job!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Your Make~up Is Freakin Gorgeous Girlie!


----------



## user4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **MaC WhoRe** 
_THE OUTFIT..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
so this is such a cute pic!!!!!


----------



## AspiringArtist (Mar 17, 2006)

*I love this look!*

I love this look!  You look smokin'!


----------



## User34 (Mar 17, 2006)

Beautiful look!


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 17, 2006)

Beautiful! I love your lips!


----------



## dcmo (Mar 17, 2006)

Hot as always girl! I didn't think you were old enough to be married (no offense) You look young! Not in a bad way though..glad you had fun dancing!


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Mar 17, 2006)

not married..LoL i call him my hubby, because he is my future hubby!! heheh


----------



## Wattage (Mar 17, 2006)

**

You are hilarious - and equally talented! Lovely job!


----------



## simar (Mar 17, 2006)

nicee!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## ColdNovember (Mar 17, 2006)

Beautiful! What did u use?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 17, 2006)

I love it, your skin and makeup is flawless. Please tell us everything you used! (including foundation and brow fillers etc as they look great too!)


----------



## brandi (Mar 18, 2006)

very nice! and i have to say the eye brows are perfect !!!! i LOVE it!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 18, 2006)

i love it.... i hope you had a good time.... my dh taggs along sometimes  its always better


----------



## MacLover (Mar 18, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 18, 2006)

Your skin and m/u are flawless!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 18, 2006)

wow very beauiful i love it all even the oufit


----------



## XoXo (Mar 18, 2006)

cute!!


----------



## amourbliss (Mar 19, 2006)

gorgeous makeup and the outfit is great!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 19, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## Patricia (Mar 19, 2006)

wow wow wow amazing! please do tell what you used!!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 21, 2006)

pretty! and your outfit is a cutie.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 4, 2006)

This looks soooo good. Flash doesn't do you any justice.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 4, 2006)

Love the eyes and the lips and the hair and the oulfit You look Beautiful =)


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 4, 2006)

gorgeous color combo


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Sep 4, 2006)

I love this look!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 5, 2006)

oh girrrlll u look FABULOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super cute outfit hot mama!


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 5, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 5, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 5, 2006)

gorgeous!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 5, 2006)

OMG! hotmama alert with amazing skills!!.......... oh and your brows are perfection......


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 5, 2006)

I love this color combo!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## Pink Lady (Sep 10, 2006)

Absolutely stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would also love to know what you used


----------



## Kim. (Sep 10, 2006)

AMAZING! Tutourial?


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 
_AMAZING! Tutourial?_

 

yes PLEASE!! at least tell us what you used! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this look is so gorgeous on you!


----------



## devin (Sep 11, 2006)

beautiful! flawless makeup!


----------



## n_c (Sep 11, 2006)

tutorial please


----------

